# Earliest a Foal Can Be Born and Survive



## devilwoman (2 July 2010)

at what number of days gestation can a foal be born and have a chance of survival ?


----------



## cruiseline (2 July 2010)

I always thought it was 320 days, but there have been at least 2 forum foals that I know of born on 315 days and they are doing fine.


----------



## JanetGeorge (2 July 2010)

devilwoman said:



			at what number of days gestation can a foal be born and have a chance of survival ? 

Click to expand...

300 days is the very minimum for horses and ponies, other than miniatures who may survive at anything over 290 days.  Of course not ALL foals born this early will survive!

I've had several born between 317 and 320 days and all were fine.  I hd one just a few days ago at 319 days -big pure ID filly.  Her legs were pretty wonky and I had to keep her in for a few days to avoid putting them under too much strain!  But she had her first outing to the field today and the legs re MUCH better!  I'd had the mare on a strict diet all through pregnancy as she had a HUGE colt two years ago that nearly killed her - and didn't wnt to risk the same again.  Butthis one was PLENTY big enough - I think she KNEW that and chucked it out early!


----------



## devilwoman (2 July 2010)

Thankyou ladies.


----------



## Yorketown (3 July 2010)

One of my fillies was born at 315 days this year - she was a good size foal & has suffered no ill effects from her early arrival!


----------



## imafluffybunny (4 July 2010)

My WB filly was born at 315 days and apart from her being slightly smaller than normal she didn't look early and is thriving.


----------

